# Wayoutware 2600 $35 sale



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2017)

Saw this over in commercial and thought it would be worth a quick polite post here if it helps anybody out. I think the Wayoutware 2600 sounds better than the Arturia. Great price.
https://vi-control.net/community/th...st-au-rtas-normally-€169-99-now-€34-99.64937/


----------



## wst3 (Sep 15, 2017)

I absolutely love the TimewARP 2600! I still have my 2600, and the plugin can do pretty much anything the hardware can do, and they sound very similar mine is pretty old, and due for an overhaul - when I find the time - when I finish the 5E3 amplifier - when I, oh never mind!

The neat part is that the plugin can do things the hardware can not. No, not selling the hardware, but dang this plugin is so well done.

I met the developer years ago at a trade show (probably AES) and he was remarkably passionate, and excited about the 2600 plugin. I went home, tried a demo, and made the purchase within a week. Never regretted it (ok, it stings a little bit that it is now on sale for $35, but I'll get over it!)

I also own the Arturia version, so if anyone is interested...

Neither one sounds exactly like my Arp 2600 - but to be fair, no two of the hardware beasts sound exactly alike. There are oddities in the hardware, some of which were assumed to be bugs in the design. Wayoutware kept many of them, Arturia "fixed" them. Both approaches seem valid to me, but in terms of an authentic reproduction of the hardware - warts and all - I think Wayoutware has a slight edge.

That said, some of the enhancements and extensions added by Arturia are also pretty cool.

For pure sonics I think the Wayoutware sounds, or at least behaves, more like my hardware, and I tend to turn to it first, but I like both of them, they each have strengths (and weaknesses). Since neither one sounds exactly like my hardware I'm keeping it too<G>!

This is basic subtractive synthesis, some might argue at its best, and certainly I'd agree that the 2600 makes a fantastic launch point if one wants to learn about sound design through synthesis. Both Wayoutware and Arturia are good tools. At $35 I'd be tempted to get all hyperbolic and say everyone should buy it. $35? What a steal!!

If you buy, you might also want to consider purchasing the hardware manual from Jim Michmerhuizen at his web store.

Another fantastic resource is Sam Ecoff's books, which are now free, and available http://www.samecoff.com/works.html (HERE).

OK, I've clearly had enough coffee for the morning!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2017)

Everything I know about analog subtractive synthesis I learned on an ARP 2600 and Yamaha CS 01.

Great Point Bill about different units never sounding the same. We had the blue meanie, the Grey 2600 and then an Orange 2600 let alone Arp being sued by Moog for using the ladder filter design I believe on the original one?  I've also heard Urs of Uhe talk about having many different SCI Pro- Ones to model his plug-in after because they all sound different in some way


----------



## wst3 (Sep 15, 2017)

for me it was the ARP 2600 and a Korg MS-20... but you, there are worse ways to go!

No two vintage anything sound the same I fear. It's a challenge.

I was just talking to a friend about vintage microphones. Now I can repair most studio gear, but microphones are above my pay grade, especially if we're talking about repairs to the capsules. So I'm always wary about vintage gear, but especially wary about vintage microphones!


----------



## wst3 (Sep 15, 2017)

Speaking of the ARP 2600, have you seen THIS?

Phil is a genius, and he knows the old ARP gear inside and out. I don't know if I'd trade my 2600 for a 2607, but I am very interested in hearing it. It includes all of the modifications I keep threatening to make to mine. Maybe better to sell mine to someone that will appreciate it as-is? I can never figure these things out!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2017)

The studio I was at Bill had a orange 2600 that was modded heavily by a tech I believe up in Montana (who has since passed away) he had some great 2600 mods like tuning steps and octaves on switched.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 16, 2017)

The only mods I seriously considered were more waveforms, perhaps the ability to mix multiple waveforms from a single oscillator, and oscillator sync. That last one was really the first priority. I also thought about replacing those awful mini jacks with 1/4" jacks, but that's a lot of work<G>!

So now I'm somewhat torn - the new 2607 has most of the mods I was considering, but I guess first I need to find out how much it costs, and how it sounds, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2017)

5K for a standard model. 



wst3 said:


> The only mods I seriously considered were more waveforms, perhaps the ability to mix multiple waveforms from a single oscillator, and oscillator sync. That last one was really the first priority. I also thought about replacing those awful mini jacks with 1/4" jacks, but that's a lot of work<G>!
> 
> So now I'm somewhat torn - the new 2607 has most of the mods I was considering, but I guess first I need to find out how much it costs, and how it sounds, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 16, 2017)

hmmm... suddenly I'm not as torn<G>. I could probably break even, but I could also do the mods myself and be done with it.

Still the 2607 is pretty cool!


----------



## HiEnergy (Sep 24, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on this one. Now let's see what's on offer...


----------



## HiEnergy (Sep 24, 2017)

Wayoutware TimewARP 2600 loves to crash Ableton Live!
Using Live 9.7.4/64bit and Reaper 5.50c on Windows 8.1.
Timewarp totally crashes Live when trying to save a preset or doing anything else that includes closing a window the plug-in has opened.
This includes using the initial authorization/activation dialog.

No problems in Reaper, though. Fortunately I got Timewarp activated using Reaper.

Apart from the crash problems with Live, Timewarp is a good plug-in with a nice sound for a reasonable CPU load and well-designed presets by famous sound designers.


----------



## rvb (Sep 24, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Wayoutware TimewARP 2600 loves to crash Ableton Live!
> Using Live 9.7.4/64bit and Reaper 5.50c on Windows 8.1.
> Timewarp totally crashes Live when trying to save a preset or doing anything else that includes closing a window the plug-in has opened.
> This includes using the initial authorization/activation dialog.
> ...



I went for it as well. Really happy with this one too. Incredible sound and fun tweaking abilities! Some crashes have occurred on Live for me as well, hope there will be a bug fix for these crashes in the future.


----------

